# My new Knife!



## dankchef (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you KKF for helping me learn more about the world of knives and telling me not to waste time//money on Shun knives...

This is my new Takeda 250mm Gyuto


9.75" AS Stainless clad blade With Kurouchi Finish
2.8mm at the heel
Featherweight, 6 ounces
60mm Blade height
Rosewood handle with Ebony Ferrule(seamless)


The edge had two very very small chips in it when I received it, but they weren't big enough to throw off the action at all. A few passes later on the 400//1000//5000 Naniwa Super stones I got with it and it now has a blinding Mirror finish on the edge.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 6, 2014)

That's awesome! Congratulations, you'll have to give us a follow-up report on how it performs. :knife:


----------



## slash (Nov 6, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Matus (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome and have fun with your new Takeda!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 6, 2014)

I've always wanted to try one of these knives out. Let us know what you think after you've clocked some time with it!


----------

